# What has your main 3x3 progression been like?



## DAoliHVAR (Feb 19, 2014)

*What has your main speedcube progression been like?*

*2x2*
moyu lingo (10+ sec avg to 6-7 sec avg)
*3x3*
some cheap knock off(1:10+avg)>dayan zhanchi(1:10 avg to 30 sec avg) >yj Sulong(22-23 second avg )>moyu weilong(21-22 second avg)not the cube giving me the good times and its definetly too fast for me,but i like the smoothness 
*4x4*
shengshoud v5 2:40 mins(can't be bothered to learn the big oll parity algorithm,and that makes me not want to solve ever lol)

*megaminx*
shengshou 5-6 mins

will update when i get new mains


----------



## kcl (Feb 19, 2014)

Rubiks brand until :45 average
Zhanchi until :12
Weilong presently, I'm sub 11

2x2- lanlan- sub 5
Wittwo- sub 4
Dayan- currently sub 3

4x4 lol
Shengshou- sub 1:30
WeiSu: sub 55


----------



## EMI (Feb 19, 2014)

Long story ...
cheap KO, Rubik's, Type C, Type C2, Type F2, Type A5, Dayan Guhong V1, Dayan Guhong V2, Moyu Huanying, Moyu Weilong
4x4:
Rubik's, Eastsheen, mini QJ, X-cube, Dayan+mf8, Shengshou v3, Shengshou v4, Moyu Weisu, Moyu Aosu

Edit: It might have been Zhanchi at some point, idr


----------



## JKNK (Feb 19, 2014)

Rubiks cube- 1 minute(started Mid-late November)
Dayan zhanchi- 40-45 seconds( Started December )
Moyu weilong- 22-24 seconds (Started Mid January)
Mini weilong- 18-21.5 (Started Saturday) (Also my PB single with this cube 13.39)


----------



## TDM (Feb 19, 2014)

2x2:
LanLan: 15-9
DaYan: 6-4.5
LingPo: 4.5-3.9

3x3:
Rubik's: 1:45-50
GuHong v2: 50-30
ZhanChi: 30-22
54.6mm ShuangRen: 19-17
Aurora: 20-18
54.6mm ShuangRen: 17.5-16

For 2x2, the jump was because I hadn't done 2x2 in a long time and I'd improved my TPS between getting cubes. The ShuangRen also decreased my 3x3 times because my ZhanChi was dead. I switched to ZZ with the Aurora, which is why my times increased, and also my CFOP wasn't as good when I switched back to the ShuangRen, hence the slight increase in time.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 19, 2014)

Rubik's 2 mins
Zhanchi 46s
Took 30s off my PB The day the Zhanchi arrived. I have a Weilong in the post in an attempt to kick start my progress as I've only dropped 1s from my PB in nearly 2 weeks.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 20, 2014)

3x3:
Weird springless cube: start to ~1:00
Black Ghost Hand II: ~1:00 to ~0:35
White Zhanchi Knockoff (IDK it was awesome): ~0:35 to ~0:20

/White Zhanchi gets stolen

Black Zhanchi #1: ~0:20
Black Zhanchi #2: ~0:20 to ~0:18
Fangshi SR / Zhanchi #2: ~0:18 to ~0:16

/Zhanchi #2 loses an edge

Fangshi SR / YJ Sulong: ~0:16 to present
2x2: Ghost Hand
4x4: ShengShou 4x4 v5


----------



## Hays (Feb 20, 2014)

V-cube - 10:00+ to 1:55
Shengshou - 1:55 to 1:51


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 20, 2014)

Shenshou - 3:00+ to 35
Moyu - 35 to 33


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 20, 2014)

3x3: Rubik's brand until 35
Guhong until 23
Zhanchi until 21
Zhanchi Silk until 10, where I am now

7x7: V-cube until 6:00
Shengshou until 4:40
Mini Shengshou until sub4:00, where I am now

OH: Zhanchi until 28
Zhanchi Silk until 23
Guhong until 20
Fangshi until 15, where I am now


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 20, 2014)

3x3:

Rubiks until 30, Zhanchi (until I sold it) 23, Rubiks 21.


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 20, 2014)

ES - 5
LanLan - 3
type C - 2.5
dayan - 2

vcube5- 21
guhong - 11
zhanchi - 10
55mm - lower10
zhanchi - sub-lower10


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 20, 2014)

rubiks- 40?
f2- 20
guhong- 12
zhanchi- 9-10
weilong-8.3


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 20, 2014)

3x3)
Alpha V (1 minute) > FII (45 seconds) > Alpha V (20 seconds) > Guhong (17 seconds) > Alpha V (15 seconds) > Zhanchi (13 seconds) > Alpha V (12 seconds) > Weilong

The Weilong is the first cube I've tried that is actually better than my AV.

2x2,4x4,5x5) 
Shengshou


----------



## plusCubed (Feb 20, 2014)

*3x3*
Just learned how to solve - Ancient black tiny cube that had been sitting on shelf
5 to 3 minutes - Knockoff bought in a toy store
3 to 2 minutes - Rubik's
2 to 1 minute - Alpha 1
1 minute (didn't cube for 1 year) - F2
1 minute to 25 seconds - Lubix Zhanchi
25 to 20 seconds - Moyu HuanYing
Sub 20 (current) - MoYu WeiLong

*2x2*
Sub 8 (current) - VCube

*4x4*
5 to 2 minutes - ShengShou v3
2 minutes to Sub 1:30 (current) - MoYu WeiSu


----------



## tx789 (Feb 20, 2014)

2x2
rubik 40-15
lanlan 7
wittwo 5
dayan 4

3x3
rubik 2:20
another rubik 45
FII 30
Guhong 25
zhanchi 18

4x4
rubik 5:00-3:00
qj 2:20
shenshou v2 1:50
shengshou v3 1:28

5x5
Rubik 15:00- 7:00
QJ 5:00
another QJ 4:00
v cube 2:50
shenshou modded 2:30

6x6
v cube 9:00 - 5:50
shengshou 5:20

7x7 
v cube 15:00 - 9:00
shengshou full size: 7:20

pyraminx
qj 30- 12
shenshou 8

megaminx
qj 9:00 - 4:00
mf8 v2 3:30
dayan 2:30

clock
some knockoff: 1:00 - 18

square 1
mf8 v1 5:00 - 1:30
calvins 57

skewb 
LanLan: 50 - 12




Spoiler



KEY:

puzzle
brand: first ever average- average when stopped using
brand: average when stopped using


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 20, 2014)

JKNK said:


> Moyu weilong- 22-24 seconds (Started Mid January)
> Mini weilong- 18-21.5 (Started Saturday)


What's a mini weilong?

3x3:
Rubik's until 36
Guhong until 19
Zhanchi 55mm until 16
Then it was Year of the 3x3s (flip-flopped between so many cubes but mainly between Shuangren/Weilong)
Weilong currently 15-16

Pyraminx (if anyone cares):
Mefferts until 9
SS currently 5-6


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 20, 2014)

That would be the 54.6 version of the Weilong that came out with the Weilong v2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 20, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> That would be the 54.6 version of the Weilong that came out with the Weilong v2



Wow, why am I so out of the loop about this? Is it any good for OH?


----------



## BoBoGuy (Feb 20, 2014)

3x3:
Rubiks: 5:00-1:10
Stickerless Zhanchi: 1:10-50
shengshou wind: 50-30 idk why i used it
white zhanchi: 30-17
guhong: until sub15
zhanchi: 15-13
weilong: until sub12
same zhanchi as mentioned 2 lines above: 11-high10


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 20, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Wow, why am I so out of the loop about this? Is it any good for OH?



I dunno, there was a whole thread about it XD.
It's a Weilong. But smaller. Yes it's good for OH.


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 20, 2014)

3x3: Rubik's until sub-35
Alpha 1 until idk 25?
guhong until 17ish
Lunhui until 15
Zhanchi until 9.5
Fangcun until sub 9
now mini weilong.


----------



## Jihu Mun (Feb 21, 2014)

3x3:
Rubik's until 40
Zhanchi until 30
Fangshi until 25
Zhanchi (now avg 22~23)
4x4: 
Shengshou until 2:00
Moyu Weisu( now avg 1:20)


----------



## RageCuber (Feb 21, 2014)

2x2
I bought a lanlan from amazon, Didn't realize it was a shengshou until recently :\ 

3x3
Rubik's brand until about 50-60 seconds
Dayan Guhong V2 (I think it was a knockoff) 50-30 second average
Moyu Huanying 29-25 second average
Dayan zhanchi primary plastic (now) 20-24 second average

4x4
3:30-2:50 Shengshou
Got Aosu, times dropped to about 2:30-2:00


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 21, 2014)

Rubik's brand until I discovered speedcubin'...
Guhong 2 down to about 30 seconds.
55mm Zhanchi down to 22 seconds.
Weilong down to 18/19 (now).


----------



## Fawn (Feb 21, 2014)

3x3:
Rubik's Brand (xx-30)
Dayan Zhanchi (29-23)
Maru CX3 (22-17)
Current main: Moyu Weilong. I average around 15-16 seconds so far.

Megaminx:
Qj (7:30-3:00)
Dayan (2:30ish)


----------



## NoobyCuber (Feb 22, 2014)

3x3: 
Rubik's (Start-1:30 average)
Stickerless Zhanchi (1:30-50)
Fangshi (50-40)
Weilong(40-now[30s average])


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 22, 2014)

3x3:Rubik's(Start-25.xx)>F-II(20.xx)>Guhong(19.xx)>Zhanchi(17.xx)>Aurora (16.xx atm) <I only recently picked up the pace


----------



## Sky Cuber (Feb 22, 2014)

3x3
Original Rubik's cube : PB : 50 sec
New Rubik's cube (with a ball core): PB : 45 sec
Moyu WieLong: PB : 39 sec
2x2 
Still stuck with a Rubik's branded: PB : 9 sec
4x4
Irritated with a Rubik's branded : 4 min 38 sec
5x5
Timed once with a Rubik's branded : PB 15 min 47 sec


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 22, 2014)

2x2:
Lanlan: 5 seconds
Dayan: 5 seconds
Lingpo: 5 seconds

3x3: 
Rubik's brand: sub-90 seconds
Zhanchi: sub 50
Didn't time at all until I got a Shuang Ren:
Shuang Ren: sub 25
55mm zhanchi: sub 25
Lunhui: sub 25
Every other speedcube I have: sub 25.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't understand the question? What is your main for each cube or what?


----------



## TDM (Feb 22, 2014)

Rubiksfreak said:


> I don't understand the question? What is your main for each cube or what?


What is your main cube now, and what has your main cube been in the past. You can also say how fast you got to with each cube if you remember.


----------



## Mario22 (Feb 22, 2014)

2x2:
Shengshou 2x2 (I haven't done any average yet)
3x3:
KO of a Rubik's until 2 min
Rubik's brand until 55s-1min
White Dayan Zhanchi until 25s
Black Guhong v2/ white Shengshou Aurora/ black 54.6mm black Fangshi v1 until 21-22 s
Black Zhanchi (main) about 18s
4X4
Shengshou 4x4 (main) about 2 min and 50 s


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Feb 24, 2014)

Mario22 said:


> 2x2:
> Shengshou 2x2 (I haven't done any average yet)
> 3x3:
> KO of a Rubik's until 2 min
> ...


damn bro you are pretty good at 3x3 but haven't done 1 average on 2x2 yet.why?


----------



## TDM (Feb 24, 2014)

DAoliHVAR said:


> damn bro you are pretty good at 3x3 but haven't done 1 average on 2x2 yet.why?


Probably because he doesn't have a good cube. I know did almost no 2x2 until I got my DaYan, and when that died I did almost no 2x2 until I got my LingPo. I now do 2x2 a lot; more than 4x4.


----------



## rj (Feb 25, 2014)

Ooh: 
2x2: none until 35, lanlan till 9, lingpo now(6)
3x3: GHV2 till 45, 50mm zhanchi till 32, huanying till 28, various weilongs till now()18.5
4x4: crappy SS till 3, shensu till 2:10, SS till 1:50, switched to yau and got weisu till now at 1:40


----------



## NamesYUNoLeft (Feb 26, 2014)

2x2: Off-Brand 2x2 until it broke, Eastsheen 2x2 until it broke. 2x2s hate me.
3x3: Rubik's store bought, so many Rubik's store boughts. (Until 40 seconds) Rubik's DIY (Until 20 seconds) Type FII (Until the near future) Fangshi Shuangren, Hopefully.
4x4: Eastsheen 4x4 (Until I wanted a new one) Clefferts 4x4. Still have it.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Feb 27, 2014)

Rubiks until 35
Guhong until 30
Zhanchi until 15
Weilong now at low 13


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 27, 2014)

rj said:


> Ooh:
> 3x3: various weilongs till now()18.5


And nobody is surprised.


----------



## piyushp761 (Feb 27, 2014)

Zhanchi→Panshi→Fangshi ShuangRen V1→Huan Ying→ Back to the Fangshi→ Weilong V1(GOD)
Thats it! Weilongs the best!


----------



## ColeTen99 (Feb 27, 2014)

3x3: Rubiks Brand: Sub 1 min. Dyan Zhanchi: 30-40 Fangshi: 25-30 New Rubiks Speed Cube: 20-25
4x4 Rubiks Brand: Sub 3 min. ShenShou v4: 1:40-1:55


----------



## ColeTen99 (Feb 27, 2014)

plusCubed said:


> *3x3*
> Just learned how to solve - Ancient black tiny cube that had been sitting on shelf
> 5 to 3 minutes - Knockoff bought in a toy store
> 3 to 2 minutes - Rubik's
> ...



Have you considered getting a different brand 2x2? Just a tip but it would probably help your time get to around 5-6 seconds


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 27, 2014)

When I learned to 3 months later: Rubik's storebought. Then in a backpack throwing incident the core cracked.
a month after that to 3 months later: Transformers cube. I took the stickers off my broken Rubik's and replaced the Transformers stickers with them so it was essentially a slightly better Rubik's brand.
July 2011 -> now: Zhanchi.
Whenever it gets here: possibly a Weilong if I like it better than my Zhanchi.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Mar 8, 2014)

i started speedcubing in october, ive known how to solve a rubiks cube since for about 7 years. after about three moths i knew full OLL and PLL and have averages of 12 at about 24.00 seconds, so id say thats pretty good for only a few months.


----------



## cambark (Mar 9, 2014)

Rubik's: 2:00 - :45
Stickerless GuHong v1: :45 - :40
Lubix GuHong v2: :40 - :30
FangShi Shuang Ren 54.6mm: :30 - :25
YJ Yulong: :25 - :18


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm not sure about the numbers but I'm pretty sure these are the cubes I've used as mains.

3x3: 
- Rubik's Cube 
- Cube4You
- Type A 
- Alpha V
..Took a long break from cubing...
- Dayan Zhanchi 
- FangShi ShuangRen V2
- Zhanchi
- Current: 55mm Zhanchi 

The MoYu LiYing and 57mm Gans III are both potential mains but I haven't had either long enough to make any decisions yet.


2x2: Rubik's Ice Cube, Eastsheen, Lanlan, WitTwo, Dayan, WitTwo, 55mm FangShi ShiShuang, Current: MoYu LingPo/55mm FangShi ShiShuang
4x4: Rubik's, Eastsheen, Mefferts, Maru, ShengShou, WeiSu, ShengShou, Current: MoYu AoSu


----------



## intheowetrust (Mar 9, 2014)

Rubik's brand until 1:00
DaYan ZhanChi until sub-25
FangShi ShuangRen until sub-20


----------



## CrimsonRunner (Mar 16, 2014)

3X3: original rubiks 53
Guhong 13 (Pll skip + good pairing), average in low 20's
Pyramix: QJ 11


----------



## Mario22 (Mar 16, 2014)

DAoliHVAR said:


> damn bro you are pretty good at 3x3 but haven't done 1 average on 2x2 yet.why?





TDM said:


> Probably because he doesn't have a good cube. I know did almost no 2x2 until I got my DaYan, and when that died I did almost no 2x2 until I got my LingPo. I now do 2x2 a lot; more than 4x4.



Yes, that's the reason because I haven't done any average yet. The ss is very smooth and controllable, but it locks up a lot. After 2 or 3 solves, I usually stop using it. Then there is a second reason: I don't use ortega but just what I know from 3x3s, so to me the 2x2 is just a simplified 3x3.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Mar 16, 2014)

Rubik's 
Guhong v2
Zhanchi
Guhong v2 
Zhanchi
HuanYing
WeiLong
Gans 3

Atm I don't have a main. I just pick up whichever cube is closest. (Though I like some more than others.)


----------



## porkynator (Mar 16, 2014)

Rubik's
F-II
Guhong
F-II
Zhanchi
And now I really like my SS Aurora, I'm probably going to swtich to it.


----------



## natezach728 (Mar 16, 2014)

Rubiks until sub 1
White zhanchi until sub 50
guhong v2 until sub 40/30
black zhanchi until sub 17ishh
2 55mm zhanchis / weilong until about sub 11 - where i am right now

This was over a period of about 2 years


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 16, 2014)

Local Brand
Rubiks Brand until got Sub 40
Weilong until Sub 30
Chilong Sub 22
LiYing Sub 20

My 3x3 but for practice I pick up any once of the Chilong, Weilong or LiYing. Others are not that good for speedcubing


----------



## tacgnol (Mar 16, 2014)

okay lessee if i can remember...
2x2 - Eastsheen, Lan Lan, V-Cube, DaYan (current)
3x3 - Rubik's, whatever, GuHong, Zhanchi, Shuangren/Zhanchi (current)
4x4 - Rubik's, Mefferts, Maru, X-Cube 4, Weisu (current)

i have no idea what the time progression would be.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Mar 16, 2014)

a moyu weilong v1 is on its way for me,im excited to see if its all that everyone makes it up to be
i certainly hope so


----------



## Escher (Mar 16, 2014)

Times are way too far back in the past to list, so I'll just go through the models;

- Type A
- Type C w/ old A core
- Type D w/ old A core
- Type A-II (this was godlike)
- Type E (after A-II broke)
- A-V for a while
- F
- F-II
(don't remember if there was an interim period of other cube designs or not)
- Guhong
- Guhong II
- Zhanchi
- 52mm Zhanchi


----------



## andrew52525 (Mar 16, 2014)

3x3: 
rubik's to 1:20
guhong to 45
lingyun to 33, which I then lost
guhong to 28
fangshi to 24
weilong to 20


----------



## cubingallday (Mar 17, 2014)

3x3:
Rubik's-40 seconds
Dayan Zhanchi- 18 seconds
Weilong-Presently 14 seconds

2x2:
Wittwo - 5 seconds
Dayan - presently 3.5 seconds

4x4
Shengshou - 1:05 seconds
Weisu- 55 seconds
Aosu- 50 seconds


----------



## DoctorPepper (Mar 17, 2014)

Generic cube - 2 mins 45 sec
(Learned CFOP)
DianSheng - 1 min 30 seconds
YJ or YJ knock off (55 mm) - 40-50 seconds
White Zhanchi - 30-40 seconds


----------



## larosh12 (Mar 17, 2014)

Started with a cube found in Trash 1:45 -45 . Then bought a Zhanchi and still using it . Average now 18


----------



## AndersB (Mar 17, 2014)

Rubik's cube 4:00-30
Guhong v1 30-18
Zhanchi 18-14
55mm Zhanchi 14-13
Weilong 13-12


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 17, 2014)

Rubik's till 1 minute
Speedcube Ultimate I (Basically a TypeC) till 30 seconds
Zhanchi till 23 seconds
Lingyun v2 till 15 seconds
Guhung v1 till 13 seconds
Briefly Fangshi v1 
Now: Guhong v2 (from sub 13 onwards)


----------



## Spaxxy (Mar 18, 2014)

2x2:
Rubiks (Until ~10)
Wittwo v1 (Until now)

3x3:
Rubiks (Until ~30)
Zhanchi (Until ~25)
Fangshi (Current)

4x4:
Rubiks (Until ~2:30) (lol)
Shengshou v5 (Until now)


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 18, 2014)

2x2:
ShengShou 4x4 - 6 seconds
Zhanchi - 3.5 seconds

3x3:
Lepao - 40 seconds
Zhanchi - 17 seconds

ShengShou for all the big cubes and pyraminx


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Mar 19, 2014)

Rubiks brand till sub 15. Then zhanchi, now weilong. Shengshou for all big cubes.


----------



## IamEld3st (Mar 20, 2014)

Friends rubiks-i didn't even tined it
Shengshou aurora-my first cube 2:30 - 0:55
Dayan zanchi- 0:45 - 0:32 i am here


4x4:
Shengshou- slight mod 4:30.... (did not practised)


----------



## XANAFIED (Mar 23, 2014)

2x2:

Crappy Rubik's brand: 
Never timed, don't know averages or PB.

White WitTwo V1: 
1.79 seconds PB, 4-5 second average. (When I was really into 2x2)



3x3:

REALLY crappy Rubik's brand: 
1:01:xx PB, 1:1x.xx average

Slightly less crappy Rubik's Brand: 
48.xx PB, 56.xx average

Stickerless Dayan ZhanChi: 
32.xx PB, 38.xx average

White Dayan ZhanChi: 
25.xx PB, 35.xx average

(Got decent at F2L and learned loads more algorithms for CFOP and...)

Black Fangshi ShuangRen V1: 
15.712 pb, 25.xx average

Black Fangshi ShuangRen V2:
14.592 PB, 21.xx average

Black Moyu Aolong (easily the best, and I got mine before I knew Feliks uses it.  This is my current main):
12.531s PB, 14.997 average


I also have a Maru CX3, but I haven't done many times with it yet, so I won't list it here as a 'main'.


4x4 (I don't train for 4x4 as much as I used to, so forgive my cruddy times):

Original 1982 Rubik's Revenge 4x4:
Never timed average, but I think my PB was 3:29.xx

White Shengshou 4x4 (unmodded):
2:50.xx PB, no average

Black Moyu Aosu (Current main, easily the best. By a mile): 
1:14.073 PB, 1.41.269 average


----------



## IAmAPerson (Mar 23, 2014)

I kinda _just_ started speedcubing, so please forgive my horrible times.
Averages of 5

*3x3*
Dayan Zhanchi 3x3 (Stickerless):
02:17.97 (Roux - I just started learning this method a few days ago)
01:15.67 (Beginner's - I've been doing this method for a decent amount of time)

*2x2*
Dayan Zhanchi 2x2 (Stickerless):
00:19.69 (What method is this called? Steps: 1st layer, 2nd layer orientation, 2nd layer permutation)

*Pyraminx*
Some pyraminx puzzle that I don't know what brand it is:
00:15.55 (What method is this? Steps: Tips, 1st "layer", fix remaining edges)

*Megaminx*
Some megaminx puzzle that I don't know what brand it is:
A long time

*1x1*
Custom made 1x1:
00:00.27 (Used my own method)


----------



## ajayd (Mar 23, 2014)

3 x 3:
Rubik's Cube till 30
Zhanchi till 15
Weilong till now(sub 15, sorta sub 14)


----------



## TDM (Mar 24, 2014)

IAmAPerson said:


> *2x2*
> (What method is this called? Steps: 1st layer, 2nd layer orientation, 2nd layer permutation)


LBL.


> *Pyraminx*
> (What method is this? Steps: Tips, 1st "layer", fix remaining edges)


Also known as LBL.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 24, 2014)

Zhanchi 
Beginners like 2 min to 1 min

Weilong 
1 min to 45 sec

No real main now. I have 13 different model 3x3x3s. I just mix it up everyday on the new ones or ones I like
45 sec to present

(last Ao1000)25.66


----------



## PJKCuber (May 30, 2014)

3x3: Rubik's until sub 1 minute
currently sub 35 using YJ Chilong


----------



## kinch2002 (May 30, 2014)

Rubik's keychain
Puzl.com speedcube
AIII
CII
FII
Guhong
Lunhui
Zhanchi
Guhong II
Mini Zhanchi
Aurora
Guhong II


----------



## DAoliHVAR (May 31, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Rubik's keychain
> Puzl.com speedcube
> AIII
> CII
> ...



damn bro,you go way back


----------



## Future Cuber (May 31, 2014)

Wierd magic cube :- 2 min 33 sec
Rubiks cube :- 45 sec
Guhong v1 :- 27 sec
Fangshi 54.6 (main):-18 sec


----------

